# Tortoise 'Litterbox'!



## Pokeymeg (Aug 16, 2015)

Dante loves his water fountain, which means I love it too, but it is a process to clean. And without fail, every time I clean it, I catch him in the poop position! Every. Single. Time. Lol 



I'm not really complaining, because I'm glad it keeps him regular, but he seriously reminds me of my cats! They practically fight over who gets to be the first to christen the litterboxes after I clean them!  Maybe Dante doesn't realize he has no competition


----------



## wellington (Aug 16, 2015)

Lol, he is showing you how much he appreciates you cleaning it for him.


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 16, 2015)

Haha...yeah I have two water dishes for my guys and as soon as I clean it they walk through it and poop, put moss in it and anything else they can find.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 16, 2015)

It's what they do. 

By the way, that substrate should be replaced with one that holds moisture.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Aug 16, 2015)

wellington said:


> Lol, he is showing you how much he appreciates you cleaning it for him.


Lol! He's very appreciative! ;-)


----------



## Pokeymeg (Aug 16, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> It's what they do.
> 
> By the way, that substrate should be replaced with one that holds moisture.



Thanks for your advice, but cypress mulch holds moisture just fine. We haven't turned it up in a couple days, so it looks dry.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 18, 2015)

He's enjoying that! What about trying him with a second terracotta plant dish sunk to surface level without the stones that he can get right in and soak. If he uses that it would be easier to clean!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Aug 18, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> He's enjoying that! What about trying him with a second terracotta plant dish sunk to surface level without the stones that he can get right in and soak. If he uses that it would be easier to clean!



I hadn't thought of including a secondary dish for soaking, but I could. I've tried dishes in the past (as a primary source of water) and he never touched them!


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 18, 2015)

Pokeymeg said:


> I hadn't thought of including a secondary dish for soaking, but I could. I've tried dishes in the past (as a primary source of water) and he never touched them!


Worth a try - if it's easy for him to get in and out of and not too slippy he may like both if you've room!


----------

